# [Challenge] write a cube simulator from scratch



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 4, 2017)

Rules:
1. must be entirely your code (you can use any language, including languages like Processing, basically Java with easier to use graphical stuff)
2. has to show at least 3 sides at once, and must allow for rotations if not all sides are visible at once
3. all 6 faces must be turnable
4. must have a "solve" and "scramble" function
5. scramble function doesn't need to be random state, but it needs to do at least 1000 random moves

If you're a more experienced programmer, don't waste your time.

Here's mine: (5.9 KB)
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5sP7sdXMZajMW1BcGxsUjN5WjA/view?usp=sharing


----------

